# How old are we?



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'm 27 on the metric scale.


Celsius?
Kelvin?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Or what have you been doing to stay healthy enough to thrive at your ripe old age of 40 something?


Talking to young whipper-snappers like me helps him stay young.:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> Talking to young whipper-snappers like me helps him stay young.:laughing:


Why does it age me so fast?


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

im 26


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I hit the 40 this year, and have really started to realize I do not want to/won't be able to do this when I am in my late 50's heck maybe even early 50's


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gus Dering said:


> You are so free with all the wisdom you have acquired along the way too:whistling
> 
> If you were 28 all over again is there anything you would do differently that would make your days this week less painful?
> 
> Or what have you been doing to stay healthy enough to thrive at your ripe old age of 40 something?


I eat foods with lots of preservatives. I am pickling myself. I will live forever. Just keep me in the refrigerator after I am opened.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Cjeff said:


> I hit the 40 this year, and have really started to realize I do not want to/won't be able to do this when I am in my late 50's heck maybe even early 50's


That is why I chose to have a shop instead of being in the field.


----------



## odleo (Nov 9, 2006)

I am 45 and feel like I am 30 but the old knees and lower back are going fast. Wish I would have had some advice about taking care of myself when I was younger


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

59 ... soon to be 60 ... I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Why does it age me so fast?


:clap: Quote of the month there!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Going to be 32 on the 17th of May. I have been at it since I got out of high school. I have noticed this year my shoulders are starting to not like doing things over my head. So I stopped going to strip clubs.:w00t: Ba Dum tsh

Also I used to wake up 15 minutes before heading out the door in the morning. Now I make sure to wake up an hour early just to completely wake up. It is a whole damn routine now.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

rwa said:


> 59 ... soon to be 60 ... I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was


 Give Toby some credit

jr, im not much older than you, 35. My bodies taken beatings, but no surgeries. Depends what you do. I was knocking out cast-iron tubs and working 12-14 hours a day for 5-6 years. It takes its toll. Luckily, My position changed and I don't do the strenuous labor much. making a slow transition to set myself up for the future, while still supporting my girls.

most people that start their own business. Build a good name with their work, train a good lead man. Then handle the business end. then get another lead man... I saw this alot when I worked in a paint store in the 90's. this way you don't have to worry about your body breaking down from work, just your mind. Looks like you're that 1st lead man, hope your boss has a second lined up.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

Craftsman Jay said:


> Give Toby some credit ...


now this will really show my age ... that line is attributed to either Jack Benny or George Burns, I'm old and I can't remember which


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm 27 have been in the trades full time for 15years...... Looking at the rest of my life in the trades and it looks like a good life to me.

Cole


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll be 48 this month and I feel every year of it these days. I'm still plugging along though.:boxing:


----------



## RTRCon (May 20, 2007)

Turned 46 in March.. Went on my own in '94 and had thought all was well had a good lead guy, had lots of work( 90% of my work is new construction), Then the economy took a dump in '07 up here and Im back on my knees running base:blink: Hoping this will turn around a little, not sure if I would be able to go back and "work" for someone else. I have a very understanding wife with a great job. She like how well I can fold clothes and unload the dishwasher:thumbup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm waiting till someone older than me posts..............


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I'm waiting till someone older than me posts..............


pretty sure it won't be me that gets your reaction... :thumbup:

56 going on 35 some days and 75 most days.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Coming up on 41 in about a month. And like the song says "take care of your knee's. You'll miss them when they are gone." The reality is that this kind of work takes it's toll. You really really have to take care of yourself and make sure you do things the 'right' way else you risk injury down the line. Its kind of like professional sports. Its a young man's game. If I knew at 18 what I know now I would have done things allot differently. So wear that back brace, gloves, knee pads, and lift with your knee's and not your back or else you are not going to be a happy camper in old age.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the only place I hang out where I'm not the oldest guy in the room. Nice to be among men of such worldly experience.:thumbsup:

Is there a trophy at the finish line? 

Where is that finish line anyway?:whistling


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> You started full time at 12?





john5mt said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I saw that too....was hoping it was a typo and not a math problem


Yes not a joke or a typo.:no:

I was a "bad" kid and was expelled from school. My parents "thought" it would be a good idea to teach me a lesson and work full time with Pops. He was a GC with a dozen employees. Well one week turned into a month turned into a year. After a year we decided it would be good if I went to school part time 7-11 am. Then worked 11:30-when ever with Pops. He could work all night and not slow down. Don't know how he did it. Eventually got my HS diploma and college degree. The whole time working with him.

Cole


----------



## contractordan (Oct 13, 2009)

54 on the 21st....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

57. and I'm having more fun now than ever before  some nights I have leg cramps, most days that I work I burn off a pound or two. (then gain it back grazing) 

Laurie


www.lauriescustomfinishing.ca


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Willie T said:


> That hurts, Leo. I knew it was coming, but I expected it to be Gus with the deep cut.
> 
> I'm off to lick my wounds now.


I put up the sad face smily :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be 45 in August and feeling pretty damn good about it, most days.:whistling If new construction ever picks back up, I'm dying to frame a few more trophy homes.:thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'll be 73.
































in 30 years :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

44 and now understand why most pro athletes of my vintage have long retired.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i just turned 50 on the 10th of this month.
have been in and around masonry all my life,as my dad was a mason.
when i was 14 i was "working" full time in the summer.i remember when i was 14 and "working" i went to sleep on a roll of carpet after lunch.when a carpenter asked dad what i was doing,dad said i was earning enough money to but a bike.he told dad that he better watch it cause when i wanted a car,i would really sleep!!:thumbup:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

CIV. :laughing:. I use roman numerals for appropriate situations. I still remember my first paid helper job in 1970. Building shelves in the basement of a ceramic shop. 3 years later it was my full time gig. 

I used to have the "V" taper body, now my body resembles a letter from an unknown dialect. .

What a great journey. Even though it has been a tremendous pain in the a$$ at times, it's been all that and a bag of chips, for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

loneframer said:


> I'll be 45 in August and feeling pretty damn good about it, most days.:whistling If new construction ever picks back up, I'm dying to frame a few more trophy homes.:thumbup:


That's not the right picture. :shifty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> That's not the right picture. :shifty:


 Hey, that's what I wear on my weekend gig.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I like the gold tooth. Makes the pimp outfit just shine.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I like the gold tooth. Makes the pimp outfit just shine.


 Now, if I only had a Technicolor Dream Coat.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dream coat? Dream on.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Leo, Lone - you guys are ze best:laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Will be 53 this July! Been in the trades for 35 years and a biz owner for 21. I can't think of anything I'd rather do - except maybe Gigolo!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ill be 30 in july, for my bloodline i was middle aged at 17. not a good stat although earlier generations didnt take very good care of themselves. the docs tell me everythings good but my joints are pretty chewn up


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

I am 27.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

leo g said:


> that's not the right picture. :shifty:





loneframer said:


> hey, that's what i wear on my weekend gig.:laughing:


Thats not your only weekend gig.

That Loneframer knows how to party.:clap:arty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I no longer think green is a good color for a bathing suit.

:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Lone. Yer scaring me.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I have those pics backed up in six different ways.

Do you think that is enough?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just put them up on your photo site. That's where I store those gotta have pics. So is my photo now stored 6 different ways Gus?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes we can humiliate our good friend with all types of digitized images for the whole entire world to see for years to come.

Is that mean?:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He brought that picture I made upon himself. He actually gave me instructions on how to construct the image. He specifically asked for the gold tooth. :laughing:

Young boys will play.


You too Gus :w00t:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

He is a good sport.

But all my pictures are candid and untouched.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He's got a nice head of hair in that last one. I'm envious. :w00t:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

43...Feel 73...Act 17.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Who moderates the moderators? :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nathan


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Lone. Yer scaring me.


 Gus should be the one scaring you, he's the one planting my face all over his fantasy photos.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> *Gus should be the one scaring you*, he's the one planting my face all over his fantasy photos.


That could be true. I think he was just speaking to your complex sense of humor that approves of said images.:laughing:

Back to the OP, keeping a sense of humor will extend your career too.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I was sitting here at the computer just finishing breakfast when I opened that picture with the green bathing suits.

Thanks a lot! The oatmeal is trying to come back up.  :sad:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I am 37....and just finding my groove.:thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Willie T said:


> I was sitting here at the computer just finishing breakfast when I opened that picture with the green bathing suits.
> 
> Thanks a lot! The oatmeal is trying to come back up.  :sad:


You mean those banana hammocks?

Those are wrastlein uniforms. Can't remember the name of the school though. Mt. something I think


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mt. Borat?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> Mt. Borat?


You can if you want to.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Mt. Borat?


 Looks more like Mount Backside if you ask me. BTW, that image is obviously photoshopped. There ain't no way that dude is 6'2" and 215.:no:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> You can if you want to.:whistling


:laughing:-I needed that. Thanks. It's been a crappy couple days for me!
I thought about posting "Mount Borat" with a snappy little comment, but I was sure you guys would catch it regardless.:clap:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Looks more like Mount Backside if you ask me. BTW, that image is obviously photoshopped. There ain't no way that dude is 6'2" and 215.:no:


I can't bring myself to scroll up and look at that pic again. We all know what you look like Lone-that's all that matters. (But it was pretty freaking funny)


----------

